# LYFT Passenger Referrals



## sguerra923 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hey guys/gals,

I don't want what's going on but so far I had 7 people redeem and only 1 qualify. Can someone clarify the referral process?

So if someone downloads the LYFT app and enters the promo code to redeem but to qualify they have to request the first free ride or use up all the $50? Last week it was doing the same thing.. I got lots of redemptions but only 1 qualified..


----------



## bedouin (Dec 22, 2015)

Most likely they made an account but haven't taken the first ride yet. Probably waiting to use the discount they get, for a longer trip.


----------



## sguerra923 (Feb 14, 2016)

bedouin said:


> Most likely they made an account but haven't taken the first ride yet. Probably waiting to use the discount they get, for a longer trip.


So basically when they take there first ride we get paid our referral?


----------



## bedouin (Dec 22, 2015)

Yes


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Passengers in LA get $50 when they refer another passenger, once the referred passenger takes their first ride? Wow! No wonder so many Californians love Lyft. We have nothing like that here in the Chicago market. And drivers here only get $150 for referring other qualifying drivers.


----------



## sguerra923 (Feb 14, 2016)

Looks like LYFT is ending it's promo for $20 referral on the 29th bleh.. Anyone in southern California get an email like this?


----------



## bedouin (Dec 22, 2015)

Mine is $50 per referral. Dunno when that promo ends.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

sguerra923 said:


> Hey guys/gals,
> 
> I don't want what's going on but so far I had 7 people redeem and only 1 qualify. Can someone clarify the referral process?
> 
> ...


Redemptions are how many new passengers entered your code, Qualified is how many actually ordered a ride before the coupon expired. You get paid on Qualified.


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

Posting here instead of creating a new post...I think this is somewhat closely related....If you create your own referral code, can that code be used for driver referrals also? Or is it just that first referral that Lyft creates for you?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Archie8616 said:


> Posting here instead of creating a new post...I think this is somewhat closely related....If you create your own referral code, can that code be used for driver referrals also? Or is it just that first referral that Lyft creates for you?


That's a good question. I always use the code Lyft created for me on driver referrals.


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

andaas said:


> That's a good question. I always use the code Lyft created for me on driver referrals.


Thanks! I just sent in that question to support, I'll post what they respond with.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Your referral codes are all good for riders and drivers.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

July 12, 2016

When I press the "Rewards" icon on the Lyft driver app, it says, "Refer a passenger, and *earn up to $20* once they take their first ride." I thought it was $10 per passenger referral. Not complaining mind you... just want to know if this is accurate.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Different markets have different offers and they fluctuate. Boston was $20 most of the winter, back to $10 now.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Different markets have different offers and they fluctuate. Boston was $20 most of the winter, back to $10 now.


Thanks for the reply, BostonBarry. The fluctuations must be too many for Lyft to keep track of. The Lyft App on my phone says $20, but the Lyft website says $10. Hopefully, it's $20, because that could be serious income if done the right way. I wonder why the App says "Up To $20"? Perhaps it is only $10. We'll see...


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

In Denver they were $20 for awhile now back down to $10
I started out with Lyft and a couple months later signed up for Uber , I got some Lyft promo cards printed up (lyft discount on Vista print I think$15 for 1000) I started handing them out to Uber customers I picked up at the airport or other tourist that asked me about the pink mustache or lyft sticker . I was signing up around 5 people a week . It dropped down to $10 and I just haven't felt like doing the effort , if they even made it $20 in ride credits I'd be down as I take Lyft/Uber a lot


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> In Denver they were $20 for awhile now back down to $10
> I started out with Lyft and a couple months later signed up for Uber , I got some Lyft promo cards printed up (lyft discount on Vista print I think$15 for 1000) I started handing them out to Uber customers I picked up at the airport or other tourist that asked me about the pink mustache or lyft sticker . I was signing up around 5 people a week . It dropped down to $10 and I just haven't felt like doing the effort , if they even made it $20 in ride credits I'd be down as I take Lyft/Uber a lot


It bugs me that when I press the "Referrals" icon while in Offline Driver Mode, the wording is, "get up to $20" per passenger referral. Makes it sound like I could get $20...or I could get $1, per referral. Sure would be nice to see an EXACT $$$ number.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> It bugs me that when I press the "Referrals" icon while in Offline Driver Mode, the wording is, "get up to $20" per passenger referral. Makes it sound like I could get $20...or I could get $1, per referral. Sure would be nice to see an EXACT $$$ number.


Yeah very annoying , I think $20 was very fair and I got a lot of Uber passengers to sign up for Lyft that have never heard of it. Now at $10 I haven't been really putting that much effort into it


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Yeah very annoying , I think $20 was very fair and I got a lot of Uber passengers to sign up for Lyft that have never heard of it. Now at $10 I haven't been really putting that much effort into it


Well, I hope it goes back up to $20 on August 1st. In Chicago, Lyft desperately needs new passengers. The Driver Referral bonus program has been slashed to $150 for 60 rides in 30 days, because there are way too many drivers and far too few passengers.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Well, I hope it goes back up to $20 on August 1st. In Chicago, Lyft desperately needs new passengers. The Driver Referral bonus program has been slashed to $150 for 60 rides in 30 days, because there are way too many drivers and far too few passengers.


Yeah Lyft ran a $500 for 50 rides for the last few months , It's down to $300 for 75 rides now. I was recruiting about 3 new drivers a month so I wasn't helping the cause lol but actually all of those drivers did there 50 rides got the bonus and stopped driving .

The big bonus caused the Denver market to get way over saturated , Lyft slowed down quite a bit . You can still get 70 rides a week to hit a 20% PDB but it will take 40 hours instead of the 30 it use to take . Around the same time Lyft slowed down Uber started sending me a 20% PDB offer aswell and I've been pretty much doing 80-90% of my rides on Uber now and around half of those are Select so it's been helpful . Yesterday I got 2 uber people to sign up for lyft . One of which took a ride a couple hours later and still only at $10


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

andaas said:


> That's a good question. I always use the code Lyft created for me on driver referrals.


I've used the referral code I created for both drivers and Pax and I always get paid when they qualify...

Here in Miami sometimes is better to get new riders than drivers.
New drivers pay $25 after 50 rides; it's so overstaturated or slow that my last driver never even made the 50 trips
New riders pay $20 when they take the first ride


----------

